# Weathering the Storm!



## grapeman (Oct 27, 2012)

How is everyone on the east coast doing and how are you preparing for the ongoing and impending storm of doom?

This storm has had the eye of the news and weather channels now for days and we are expected to be impacted by it from Tuesday through Thursday up here in upstate NY. One of the latest models shows it's center coming right over the op oif us Wedsnesday and thursday. I'm not sure what to think about it, but I am taking it seriously after TS Irene and then Lee last year one after another.


----------



## bakervinyard (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm in Mass. Expect to get high winds, 1-2 inches of rain. Put all the lawn furniture away today. In process of charging the batteries for the bilge pump and the portable lights. Better safe than sorry ! Good thing I have plenty of wine on hand.


----------



## Hokapsig (Oct 27, 2012)

I chased us out of florida yesterday and I'm heading to North Wilmington, delaware on Tuesday.


----------



## Wiz (Oct 27, 2012)

*Upcoming Storm*

Best of luck to you guys on the East coast. Our thoughts are with you.

Mike


----------



## Deezil (Oct 27, 2012)

Hold on to your hats, yall!

In my thoughts..


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 27, 2012)

Spent the better part of the day securing loose items in my backyard, irrigation pipes, 20 gallon buckets that I use to container grow certain veggies....my wife somehow thought that mowing the lawn was essential Hurricane prep...LOL


----------



## derunner (Oct 27, 2012)

Likewise finished securing garden cages, poles, trelis. My garden usually floods when the stream goes out of its banks. All other loose items secured. Generated tested, 30 gals of gas on hand, campstove an light available. Chainsaw ready.

With all this prep, it is sure to miss us. Hopefully.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 27, 2012)

I am at Hilton Head on vacation and it was a little tense as the storm blew by us. Nothing happended here except a little wind and very little rain.


----------



## saddlebronze (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm sitting on 15 cases, thinking that will just about do it.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm hoping it will blow the leaves out of my yard


----------



## Wade E (Oct 27, 2012)

Put all yard stuff away, filled the car and 4-5 gallon gas cans up and fired up the generator. Will wire the gen up tomorrow to the house as I was really waiting to replace the existing breaker box before doing so but this seals the deal for now. Yeah my wife asked if I was going to rake the yard today and was like are you frigging crazy, the yard will be a mess in less than 24 hours, if you want you can go for it! LOL Filled any empty carboys and primaries up with water also.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 28, 2012)

yep, that's what I said...the hurricane will take care of the leaves! I've got one empty 5 gallon carboy to fill, and several clips to load.....you just never know....


----------



## grapeman (Oct 28, 2012)

I hadn't thought about that, but YEAH! That could do it. The oak leaves are about 6 inches deep this time of year all over the acre of lawn. I usually just chop them up with the mower, but I will give them to Sandy instead.

I have plenty to drink myself, probably 2000 bottles or so from 2011 and if I get hard up a few thousand gallons of 2012, although that might be a bit "young".


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 28, 2012)

LMAO!!!! Yep, I think that you will be set in the drinking department!...lol 
Is the storm going to hit you guys that far north?


----------



## grapeman (Oct 28, 2012)

It has the potential to be just as bad or worse up here as Irene proved last year. The hills and mountains shed all that rain somewhere and several towns were wiped right off the map both here and in Vermont. This storm is expected to last from Monday through Thursday here and we are already covered with clouds and fog here with rain expected to start soon and last until next Saturday. Gusts aren't expected more than 70 mph, but when the ground is saturated, that is bad enough.


----------



## almargita (Oct 28, 2012)

Rocky said:


> I am at Hilton Head on vacation and it was a little tense as the storm blew by us. Nothing happended here except a little wind and very little rain.



Rocky:
Just came back from Hilton Head, always go down 2nd week in October, stay at Spinnaker Waterside, perfect weather then.......
Al


----------



## joea132 (Oct 28, 2012)

We're on the coast here at the fire department expecting up to 10 foot tidal surges with a higher than usual high tide anyways. I've already been ordered to stay for an additional 24 hours past my regular 24 hour shift. They're saying it could approach 18 feet above sea level because of long island sound "bottlenecking" the water in towards us. And I'm assigned to the rescue truck. Needless to say I expect to be a little busy! 

On an important note I had to put off pressing my koch cabernet because of the storm! Hopefully I'll be pressing Tuesday. Stay warm everybody and tip a glass for me.


----------



## Julie (Oct 28, 2012)

Joe be safe and good luck


----------



## FL Steve (Oct 28, 2012)

My biggest problem is a few 80 year old soft maple trees near my home. I can probably deal with that but, I saw on the news tonight that the folks in the northern part of my county, along the shores of Lake Ontario, are being warned of 16-21 foot waves. Are you kidding? You guys on the ocean may be accostomed to that but these homes are build like 100 feet from the shore and we never get those kind of waves. The kid at the gas station this AM said they already sold 1000 gallons today before noon.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 28, 2012)

What can I say? I hope everyone takes precautions and stay safe. For all the rescue personal and utility crews, thank you for all the extra time you're putting in and I hope someone is watching over your families and homes while your protecting everyone else.


----------



## kb3ayu (Oct 28, 2012)

Just wish all of you on the path of this storm the best. Third generation to survive Johnstown flood so I understand what you all are facing.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 28, 2012)

Just forked out $228 for new wire for the generator for the new house. A lot of the gas stations here are already out of gas. Line in Home Depot was well over 60 people deep waiting for a truck with generators, wait until they get it and find out that no one has any of the wire left to hook up that generator! I bought the last 85' of wire that anyone had within a 100 mile radius of my house including electrical stores, Lowes, and Home Depot. It wasnt even the wire I wanted but it will work fine and it actually may be a godsend as this is designed to be put underground and I may just do that in time. The generator will now run while locked up snugly in the shed which is vented and very strong! Its nice in the new house as the big appliances are all gas so we can now run everything! 
We are locked and loaded here also as people just get nuts.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 28, 2012)

Good luck to everyone especially those along the shoreline. We ran out of gas in town today with everyone filling up cars and gas cans. After what we were hit with here last October no one is taking any chances with this one.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Oct 28, 2012)

I hope everyone recovers well from this storm - Our hearts and our prayers go out to all of you !!
Wade I am glad you were able to get the generator all ready - I am also very prepared in many different ways - because you never know what may hit us next. Defintley fill up all the containers for water - including bathtubs to be able to flush the toilets. Eat what ever is in the fridge first as it will spoil first - and make a list now - what is in the fridge and freezer so you do not have to open it - just to see what you have 

sorry for rambling


----------



## wvbrewer (Oct 28, 2012)

We are expecting high winds and rain in WV. There is also a rumor of possible snow as well. I know they are susposed to get it in the mountains, but I am not sure about here.. We have plenty of supplies to get by with till this thing has passed..


----------



## rodo (Oct 29, 2012)

My wife and I were headed west on 80 in Pennsylvania yesterday, the east bound lane was convoy after convoy of electric company line trucks. We were on 80 for about 40 miles and saw way over 100 trucks. One group was stopped along the side of the road with a broken truck and 3 air boats.


----------



## JohnT (Oct 29, 2012)

Got stocked up on batteries, food, and really awful movies. Also took one of my 600 liter fermentation tubs, cleaned it and have it filled with potable water. 

Policed my yard and stowed anything that can move. All set for the big blow!

My God find you all safe and warm at the end of this thing!

johnT.


----------



## derunner (Oct 29, 2012)

*Pics*

Here are a couple pictures of the creek 60 yds behind my house. It is almost out of its banks, but is probably 5-8 ft below my house so hopefully we stay dry. I firgured I would get some pics before it goes out of its banks. No way am I going back there when it is out.

Normally this is a trickle and maybe 5 feet wide. Now it is 30 wide and 4 ft deep.

Worst storm so far was Floyd and it got half way to our house.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2012)

Wind is really picking up here and the power has flickered a few times. We just be getting the brunt of it in about 2-4 hours. We got sent home from work early today for the first time ever and I have been there on and off but mostly on for over 18 years and they always bust our chops during the nastiest storms if we wanted to leave and this time they said you can leave earlier but we are closing up at 12 noon. We all fell over when they said that!!!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 29, 2012)

Glad to hear you're home safe. We haven't lost power yet either thank God!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 29, 2012)

Time for a Hurricane party!!!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 29, 2012)

The youngest son just called home to say that their campus has lost power and they are having a rave party! Must be the younger generations meaning of a hurricane party!


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2012)

Well.... Sandy got me!!!! I'm sitting in the dark..... And the wind is howling outside..... Don't think there's any damage... Or flooding so far


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2012)

I hear Butler is in the dark which is about 12 miles north of me but so far, still got lights but the wind is really picking up and no school tomorrow. DAM!!!!!!!!!!!! There goes a long weekend sometime in the spring.


----------



## bakervinyard (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm a little north of Boston, seem to be ok. Still have strong gust, didn't get to much rain. Was off from work anyway so I didn't have to travel in this mess. The wife had no school, she cleaned the house, cooked and read her books. I "worked" on my wines. Checked my Zinfindel juice, almost ready for MLF. Racked my RJS Cab, for more bulk aging. Stabilized, added F-Pack, Cleared my Choc. Rasp Port. Not to happy with the port, It stopped fermenting at 1.020 ! Taste good just the same. Hope everyone makes it through the storm ok.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2012)

Baker.... Boston.... Wow, this is a monster storm... Hey I'm about to do the choc raz port... Did you add half the f pack in the primary?.... I hear 1.020 is what a lot of people are getting...then hit it with some brandy.... Julie are you in upstate pa?...


----------



## Julie (Oct 29, 2012)

Western PA, bout 30 miles north of Pittsburgh.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok Julie.... Steeler country.....lol, I'm sitting here in the dark, about 25 miles north of philly.... Last bit of info I heard was sally's headed your way..... I hope she takes that sharp northern turn before she reaches you.....good luck!!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Oct 29, 2012)

Here in Dutchess County NY, power has gone out 4 times for far and we are getting 30-40 mph sustained winds with gusts up around 60 mph, winds are howling like crazy! Be careful PA and MD, it's on it's way.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 29, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Ok Julie.... Steeler country.....lol, I'm sitting here in the dark, about 25 miles north of philly.... Last bit of info I heard was sally's headed your way..... I hope she takes that sharp northern turn before she reaches you.....good luck!!


 
Dang I hope it take a sharp south turn. North would be me up by Lake Erie.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 29, 2012)

Oppps sorry runningwolf.... Let's all hope sally just fizzles out....by the looks of the flashes in the rain and wind driven sky's, she's still pissed...I hope that's lightning and not transformers blowing everywhere!!.


----------



## tingo (Oct 29, 2012)

Hello fellow wine lovers. We are in Erie and its getting stronger. Mayb no work tomorrow if im lucky hehe!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2012)

Well Im on generator now, really just a brown out here as some stuff was on but very dim. Seen a transformers on both sides of town explode while out having a cig.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 29, 2012)

Unbelievable here. Can't imagine what you NY NJ, and CT folks are going through. Be safe! Power has flickered here a few times, but still on.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 29, 2012)

Accoding to CLP (our power company) it will be 3 days before they even access the damage here. Im betting it will be sooner as we live about 15 houses down from the Police station.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Oct 29, 2012)

*Updates?*

Any updates from anybody who still has power?
We're sitting over here in Montana watching the news. Have a SIL in Grauton(sp?), CT. Thankfully my daughter is still in Texas!


----------



## Julie (Oct 30, 2012)

Well the winds blew steady alll night long but didn't lose the electric and the high winds warning has just been lifted


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yep, pretty much about what Julie said here in Crafton. High winds and rain but no loss of power. As a member of the VFD, I was anticipating wires down, trees down and flooding calls but other than the heroin O/D, the pager didn't go off all night and listening to the dispatch channel it was pretty quite in most of the area.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope everyone here is safe. It was bad enough for some and I feel the most of us dodged the bullet. Not much at all here. The winds blew but not much rain even. No trees down even. 

Here's hoping everybody else is alright.


----------



## fivebk (Oct 30, 2012)

All I can say is: God looks after all who ask !! I hope and pray everyone "STAYS" safe

BOB


----------



## shoebiedoo (Oct 30, 2012)

Although it was melting as soon as it hit the ground, my windshield wipers could not keep up with the snow on my drive to work this morning. what normaly takes my 25 minutes took me a more than an hour to drive. But we still have power, just a LOT of wind. 
Boston to Columbus..WHOPPER or a storm!!!


----------



## g8keeper (Oct 30, 2012)

i hope all of you out east are hanging in there.....here in michigan we are even feeling the effects of this super storm, not necessarily to the extent as all of those farther east, but we are under a high wind advisory here, with the possibly of 18 foot waves on some of the great lakes even....some areas around here are without power as well.....nevertheless, we still have the effects from the swirl....winds are gusting and howling over here at work at times.....been raining on and off but thank god not a tremendous down pour as of yet....


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 30, 2012)

We never lost power where I live but I'm in Northern CT up near the Mass border. The shoreline got hit a lot harder than we did. 

Old Philosopher - Groton, CT is along the shoreline so they probably have more widespread power outages there. Hopefully your SIL is OK.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 30, 2012)

Just got our power back here so not bad at all. Less then 24 hours, its nice living about 15 houses down from the police department!!!! LOL


----------



## grapeman (Oct 30, 2012)

Except you are closer to all the criminals they bring to your neighborhood to lock up! LOL
Glad you are back and safe Wade.

We had a new record high for the day today and it was nice and sunny although a bit breezy today.


----------



## BobR (Oct 30, 2012)

Nice to hear that everyone seems to be doing well!


----------



## tonyt (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds like most of y'a,ll are okay. Glad for that. Please don't take this the wrong way but my experience is that rebuilding is quite an economic boom for local economies. Doesn't make up for loss of dozens of lives and family heirlooms though.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 30, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Except you are closer to all the criminals they bring to your neighborhood to lock up! LOL
> Glad you are back and safe Wade.
> 
> We had a new record high for the day today and it was nice and sunny although a bit breezy today.


That part is not wrong! Since we have been here they have had 2 escapes and had police searching through our yards both times. I never knew it was that easy to escape from lock up. Have not been able to get in touch with sister in North Carolina yet though.


----------

